# Thay thế bình nóng lạnh với Máy nước nóng bơm nhiệt heatpump



## Soho (19/2/22)

*Máy Nước Nóng Bơm Nhiệt *

Ở Úc, HPWHs chiếm khoảng 3% các máy nước nóng được sử dụng. Vào thời điểm lập hồ sơ sản phẩm năm 2012, có khoảng 18 thương hiệu và khoảng 80 mẫu HPWH riêng biệt trên thị trường ở Úc, và 9 thương hiệu và 25 mẫu ở New Zealand. 

*Máy nước nóng bơm nhiệt là gì? *

*Máy nước nóng bơm nhiệt* hấp thụ hơi ấm từ không khí và truyền nó thành nước nóng. Do đó chúng còn được gọi là 'máy bơm nhiệt nguồn không khí'. Chúng hoạt động bằng điện nhưng hiệu quả hơn khoảng ba lần so với máy nước nóng chạy điện thông thường. Khi được sử dụng trong môi trường thích hợp, chúng sẽ tiết kiệm năng lượng, tiết kiệm tiền và giảm phát thải khí nhà kính. 





*Làm thế nào nó hoạt động? *

Máy bơm nhiệt hoạt động trên nguyên lý giống như tủ lạnh, nhưng thay vì bơm nhiệt ra khỏi tủ lạnh để giữ mát, chúng sẽ bơm nhiệt vào nước. Điện được sử dụng để bơm chất làm lạnh qua hệ thống. Môi chất lạnh truyền nhiệt lượng hấp thụ qua không khí vào nước trong két. 

*Sơ đồ 1. Hoạt động của bơm nhiệt *




Sơ đồ giải thích cơ chế hoạt động của máy nước nóng. Máy bơm nhiệt hoạt động thông qua việc sử dụng chất làm lạnh bay hơi ở nhiệt độ thấp. 
Có một số bước trong quy trình: 
- Chất làm lạnh lỏng đi qua thiết bị bay hơi, nơi nó thu nhiệt từ không khí và trở thành khí. 
- Môi chất lạnh được nén trong một máy nén điện. Nén chất khí làm nhiệt độ của nó tăng lên và nóng hơn nước trong bình. 
- Khí nóng chảy vào một bình ngưng, tại đây nó truyền nhiệt cho nước và trở lại thành chất lỏng. 
- Sau đó, chất làm lạnh lỏng chảy vào một van giãn nở tại đó áp suất của nó được giảm xuống, cho phép nó làm mát và đi vào thiết bị bay hơi để lặp lại chu trình. 

Thay vào đó, máy bơm nhiệt sử dụng điện để điều khiển máy nén và quạt, không giống như máy nước nóng điện trở truyền thống sử dụng điện để làm nóng nước trực tiếp. Máy bơm nhiệt có thể truyền một lượng nhiệt năng lớn hơn nhiều từ không khí xung quanh vào nước, mang lại hiệu quả cao. Nhiệt lượng có thể truyền từ không khí vào nước phụ thuộc vào nhiệt độ môi trường. 

*>>> Xem thêm: Soho Lắp Đặt Máy Nước Nóng Trung Tâm Heatpump Cho Trường Học*

Trong khi nhiệt độ bên ngoài cao hơn môi chất lạnh thì bơm nhiệt sẽ hấp thụ nhiệt và chuyển xuống nước. Không khí bên ngoài càng ấm, máy bơm nhiệt càng dễ dàng cung cấp nước nóng. Khi nhiệt độ bên ngoài giảm, nhiệt lượng truyền đi sẽ ít hơn, đó là lý do tại sao máy bơm nhiệt không hoạt động tốt ở những nơi có nhiệt độ thấp. 

Để thiết bị bay hơi có thể hấp thụ nhiệt liên tục, cần phải có nguồn cung cấp không khí trong lành liên tục. Quạt được sử dụng để hỗ trợ luồng không khí và loại bỏ không khí được làm mát. 

Máy bơm nhiệt có sẵn trong hai cấu hình; hệ thống tích hợp / nhỏ gọn và hệ thống phân tách. 
- Hệ thống tích hợp / nhỏ gọn: máy nén và bồn chứa là một khối duy nhất. 
- Hệ thống phân chia: bình chứa và máy nén được tách biệt, giống như một máy điều hòa không khí hệ thống phân chia.

*Quy Định Đối Với Máy Nước Nóng Bơm Nhiệt *

Không có quy định nào yêu cầu hiệu suất năng lượng của HPWH được bán ở Úc và New Zealand phải được kiểm tra theo tiêu chuẩn chung, phải mang nhãn chỉ ra hiệu suất năng lượng của chúng hoặc các khía cạnh chính khác của hiệu suất (ví dụ: tiếng ồn) hoặc đáp ứng bất kỳ mức quy định tối thiểu nào hiệu suất hoặc hiệu suất năng lượng. Những vấn đề này hiện đang được điều tra. 

Một hồ sơ sản phẩm đã được sản xuất vào năm 2012 mô tả thị trường cũng như khám phá các lựa chọn để đưa ra các yêu cầu về hiệu suất sử dụng năng lượng hiệu quả. Điều này đã được khám phá sâu hơn với việc phát hành Tuyên bố tác động theo quy định (RIS) tham vấn vào năm 2013. RIS tham vấn đã cung cấp thêm thông tin thị trường và kỹ thuật về HPWHs ở Úc và New Zealand. Nó đã khám phá một số lựa chọn bao gồm dán nhãn xếp hạng năng lượng bắt buộc và thiết lập các tiêu chuẩn hiệu suất năng lượng tối thiểu. Bài trình bày được đưa ra tại các cuộc họp tham vấn các bên liên quan ở Úc và New Zealand (tháng 8 năm 2013) tóm tắt một số vấn đề chính trong tuyên bố tác động theo quy định của tham vấn.


----------

